# what you can use to change semolina??????????



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

i have this one cake recipes that calls for semolina (normal), my question is can you change normal semolina into corn semolina , if not what ingredients that can be use instead semolina????????
thx


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Check out this site:

Kitchen Dictionary: semolina


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

Why not try some dry cream of wheat?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

You can use fine corn meal in place of semolina flour.


----------

